# Total Nonstop Action



## Payday (Nov 22, 2014)

So what do you wrestling fans think of TNA? 

I personally don't feel that it'll last that long. It always tried to act like tough shit when the reality was that it could barely compete with WWE. There is some decent talent on the roster but at the same time I don't get people who enjoy TNA,


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 22, 2014)

The problem with TNA is the same problem WCW had. The talent is superior to WWE's, but the people in charge are awful *Cough*DixieCarter*Cough*.

For every one step forward, it goes back several steps.

The fact that about 90 percent of TNA's supporters are hypocritical marks also doesn't help.


----------



## Marionette (Nov 24, 2014)

LOLTNA simply cannot compete. They've made so many bad choices, lost so many great talent and despite everything just can't put on a good show. Not just compared to WWE, but to ROH, Lucha Underground, PWG, Chikara, Dragon Gate USA and NJPW. It's a laughable product.

To add on Dixie's bullshit on top of all that, I'm glad to see them lose their TV deal.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 24, 2014)

the best thing tna has ever done


----------



## Strelok (Nov 24, 2014)

TNA is amazing, they take a look at the countless missteps WWE makes and think to themselves "How can we be even worse than that?"

And by god they manage it.


----------



## Marionette (Nov 24, 2014)

It makes me a little sad that there are some great wrestlers on their roster that could be doing so much more.
They're good for gifs, I'll give them that.


----------



## I AM STRAIGHT!!!! (Nov 24, 2014)

TNA is fantastic. I have never understood why someone would compare it to WWE or anything else.

This isn't the Metropolitan Opera we're talking about, right? Either you are entertained or you aren't. Coming up with ways to second-guess the organization instead of enjoying it would make no sense, if you enjoy it. And if you don't like it, why should the organization want to impress you anyway? Now if you have a kid, you ought to watch WWE and not TNA I'm sure, but I don't understand why else an adult would deliberately watch WWE while spurning TNA.

Speaking of hypocrite marks, I wonder how many TNA critics are the same who complain that WWE isn't edgy enough anymore? And I look forward to seeing how many turn around and take a dump on GFW also.



TheOneMrBlonde said:


> I personally don't feel that it'll last that long.


I've been hearing this ever since I first crossed the line 6 years ago.


----------



## Payday (Nov 24, 2014)

I AM STRAIGHT!!!! said:


> I've been hearing this ever since I first crossed the line 6 years ago.


Maybe it's because I don't adamantly watch TNA but from what I see they have a few good matches going on other than that it's all filled with shit. It just feels like they took WCW said "HEY what if WCW was still around today?" and stuck to that model ever since. 

Also Taz and Tenay are fucking shit announcers.


----------



## Marionette (Nov 24, 2014)

I AM STRAIGHT!!!! said:


> TNA is fantastic. I have never understood why someone would compare it to WWE or anything else.
> 
> This isn't the Metropolitan Opera we're talking about, right? Either you are entertained or you aren't. Coming up with ways to second-guess the organization instead of enjoying it would make no sense, if you enjoy it. And if you don't like it, why should the organization want to impress you anyway? Now if you have a kid, you ought to watch WWE and not TNA I'm sure, but I don't understand why else an adult would deliberately watch WWE while spurning TNA.
> 
> ...



TNA is just... Odd. It's hard to put it into words. Maybe it's the production. Maybe it's all the serious missteps on it's track record. But it's just unwatchable.
Granted sometimes there are just moments of gold, but those are too far and inbetween. _Most _of the talent I don't blame. The writing is bad. Real bad. Russo or not. It doesn't hold my attention, I cannot get connected with the wrestlers. And the botches. Oh the botches.

Dixie is just awful and I simply cannot forgive the company after Victory Road 2011. Yeah it's stupid to hold a grudge but that was unacceptable.



TheOneMrBlonde said:


> Also Taz and Tenay are fucking shit announcers.


This.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 24, 2014)

I AM STRAIGHT!!!! said:


> Speaking of hypocrite marks, I wonder how many TNA critics are the same who complain that WWE isn't edgy enough anymore? And I look forward to seeing how many turn around and take a dump on GFW also.



I just can't stand when certain TNA marks spout off about things and are blatantly hypocritical:

Ex-WWE Guy slags off WWE: Good for him for speaking his mind and not being afraid to say bad things about Vince's Evil Empire!

Ex-TNA Guy slags off TNA: OMG! This idiot needs to just keep his mouth shut! He's just bitter he lost his job!

(The above was an actual discussion that happened on a wrestling forum I go on from time to time)


----------



## I AM STRAIGHT!!!! (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't know what TNA's "track record," how they handle the roster, WCW, or what people say online have to do with subjective enjoyment. And it isn't "odd" to me, because I'm used to it. Being disturbed at stuff like that while you watch TV is, to be honest, a little like being disturbed at a recolor in a certain rapid hedgehog cartoon.

You can google "TNA botch" and see numerous botches. It's the same for WWE. But if you sit down and watch, its not like you are likely to see a botch and have your enjoyment ruined. Why would one organization be more botch-prone than another one? They are by definition inadvertent.

Tenay is the best in the biz. Taz is dumb and awkward but amusing. 

There have been a bunch of fun stories recently. Velvet Sky and Chris Sabin. Samuel Shaw and Christy Hemme. Everything the Bro Mans do. Spud and EC3. Dixie being a bitch. Eric Young and Joseph Park! These are all big hits with me. Going back a ways, there was Eric Bischoff getting poop dumped on him. Ric Flair and Fortune. Jeff and Karen Jarrett were amazing. Kendrick was fun. Aces and 8s was rad. Beer Money. Mexican America. ODB! Now I'm having all these fond TNA memories.

I have nothing against WWE and I watch it often, but its prosaic compared to TNA. I can only imagine its so much more popular because its more popular to begin with. I'm sorry, if TNA Impact! Wrestling doesn't entertain you, then you cannot be entertained. Is TNA hogging the limelight which some other WWE alternative is due?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 25, 2014)

I AM STRAIGHT!!!! said:


> I'm sorry, if TNA Impact! Wrestling doesn't entertain you, then you cannot be entertained. Is TNA hogging the limelight which some other WWE alternative is due?



Off the top of my head?

Chikara Pro Wrestling, Ring of Honor, and Lucha Underground, just to name three that entertain me more then TNA (and WWE too, for that matter)...


----------



## CatParty (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 25, 2014)

The above video is a perfect example of TNA's many troubles. For weeks and weeks, Great Muta was one of the selling points of that particular NYC taping. What does he do? Has a match that goes a few minutes at most, then has that clusterbang of a storyline happen.....and is promptly not mentioned again the rest of the show (or for several weeks after, for that matter).

Even the crowd didn't seem to interested, you hear a few boos here and there after Sanada turns on Muta, but other then that, it's stone faced people sitting on their hands.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 25, 2014)

robbie e was amazing tho


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 25, 2014)

CatParty said:


> robbie e was amazing tho



Eeeeeeeeeh, see, I personally just don't see the appeal in Robbie E, as well as Rockstar Spud.

With Robbie E, I just say "....well, I mean, I live in a place where I see hundreds of guys just like him every day, wanna-be guido douches, not exactly something original and fresh, especially in wrestling."


----------



## I AM STRAIGHT!!!! (Nov 25, 2014)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Off the top of my head?
> 
> Chikara Pro Wrestling, Ring of Honor, and Lucha Underground, just to name three that entertain me more then TNA (and WWE too, for that matter)...


Yeah this is what I get about TNA critics, it's really jealously about some other true autistic thing.



Frank Rizzo said:


> Eeeeeeeeeh, see, I personally just don't see the appeal in Robbie E, as well as Rockstar Spud.
> 
> With Robbie E, I just say "....well, I mean, I live in a place where I see hundreds of guys just like him every day, wanna-be guido douches, not exactly something original and fresh, especially in wrestling."


Watching incredible douchebags get beaten up is the whole point, bro!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 25, 2014)

I AM STRAIGHT!!!! said:


> Yeah this is what I get about TNA critics, it's really jealously about some other true autistic thing.



You asked what other wrestling companies i thought were more exciting, i told you. Dunno how it makes me jealous.


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 26, 2014)

I've been watching them since mid2000s, caught one of their Impact Zone ppvs live when I lived up the road.
I usually like them enough to keep watching. They're dumb as hell a lot of times, but at least it's usually dumb as hell in the orbit of wrestling compared to WWE's dumb as hell stuff. So it's a guy who lost a wrestling match wearing a turkey suit instead of Grumpy Cat hanging out backstage because whatever.
The more TNA tries to be a wrestling promotion and less WWE-lite the more I like it. I'm optimistic from what I've heard on the dirtsheets about their move to the new channel.


----------



## Payday (Nov 26, 2014)

dcisp said:


> The more TNA tries to be a wrestling promotion and less WWE-lite the more I like it. I'm optimistic from what I've heard on the dirtsheets about their move to the new channel.


Care to link these dirtsheets?


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 26, 2014)

TheOneMrBlonde said:


> Care to link these dirtsheets?


I'll see if I can dig it up, it was like, they were looking at doing weekend specials for the PPV-type events, maybe open to another show, stuff like that. Nothing amazing but enough that it's slightly less dismal than moving to the ass-end of the cable box would immediately be.

a few seconds on Rajah brings up "Destination America executives were at TNA Headquarters in Nashville, Tennessee recently to discuss ways that TNA can be integrated into their network, as well as other ideas that would benefit both sides."

The ones that mentioned the slightly firmer stuff were through /wooo/, not sure where it was sourced off the top of my head, sorry.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 26, 2014)

I just don't know how good a fit they'll be on Destination America. I guess we'll have to see.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Nov 26, 2014)

Hm, so that's what it stands for.


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 27, 2014)

KatsuKitty said:


> Hm, so that's what it stands for.



See, Impact Wrestling? This is why I can't go places with you! Everybody just sees that stupid fucking name you have!


----------



## Bork Laser (Nov 27, 2014)

It is offical. they announced last week or 2 weeks ago they are moving to Destination America. It is a werid channel to be on but oddly enough, the closer TNA got to being kicked off spike, the better the product got.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## ASoulMan (Dec 19, 2014)

I remember when TNA attempted their own ECW angle and Montreal Screwjob. It was cringeworthy.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 19, 2014)

ASoulMan said:


> I remember when TNA attempted their own ECW angle and Montreal Screwjob. It was cringeworthy.


Pretty much anytime they try to do That Thing Those Other Guys Did it's pretty damn terrible.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 19, 2014)

Don't tell that to certain TNA marks.

No joke, I've come across wrestling sites where, if the WWE does a storyline that's stupid, TNA marks fall over themselves to criticize it. TNA does the same storyline? It's "OMG, BRILLIANT!"


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 20, 2014)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Don't tell that to certain TNA marks.
> 
> No joke, I've come across wrestling sites where, if the WWE does a storyline that's stupid, TNA marks fall over themselves to criticize it. TNA does the same storyline? It's "OMG, BRILLIANT!"


Gosh, angry fans of a thing having double standards online! Such a unique thing!


----------



## Bork Laser (Jan 7, 2015)

Tonight is TNA's first show on Discovery America


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm totally hype for Kong vs Havok. Kong's return was great and I'm glad I avoided the dirtsheets about her backstage.

Then there was the rest of the show.

That bad color balance on the far camera. That bad light reflection on the upper camera. That smoke that wouldn't go away. Old WWE guys talking opening the show and the interesting wrestling a distant afterthought. That CMLL-meets-ROH production feel. That ending.

lolTNA


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 8, 2015)

I just read the recap of the show

Just......what? So.....many.....heel turns.....

Dammit TNA!


----------



## Chuggernaut (Jan 16, 2015)

To quote Bryan and Vinny, "it's just a million bullshit angles being hotshotted."  But remember, all of TNA's problems were because Spike didn't support them*!

*Unless you count paying into the contracts for main eventers like Angle**
**Or claiming "negotiations for renewal" were still ongoing so that TNA could have a better bargaining position


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 22, 2015)

The Destination America debut was garbage.

And the spoilers for the tapings just look like the same old TNA.


----------

